# Mid Strength Pacific Ale



## Trippinonprozac (6/8/20)

Hi guys,

I love the 4 pines pacific ales and looking for help with the grain bill ratios:
This is a 3.5% easy drinker with decent body for low alcohol and nice hop aroma.

Malt as from the 4 pines website.
Ale Malt
Vienna
Munich 2
Wheat Malt
Rolled Wheat

I was thinking
30% ale
25% Vienna 
20% Munich 2
15% Wheat
10% Rolled Wheat

20min hops to 15 IBU
Whirloop 3 grams p/l
Dry hop for 2 days at 15c 3 grams p/l


----------



## razz (6/8/20)

Looks nice Trippin. What hops?


----------



## Trippinonprozac (7/8/20)

razz said:


> Looks nice Trippin. What hops?



4 Pines use galaxy and vic secret.
I’ll use what’s in stock, Citra, Mosaic


----------



## Freddy (13/9/20)

How did this turn out for you Trippin?


----------



## Half-baked (13/9/20)

Yeast selection comes into play too. What did you use?


----------

